

London church blocks its facade with replica of Israeli wall around Bethlehem - malditojavi
http://electronicintifada.net/blogs/ali-abunimah/london-church-blocks-its-facade-replica-israeli-wall-around-bethlehem

======
twoodfin
...and the recapitulation of 2005 reddit continues.

~~~
pedalpete
can you explain your comment? I'm not sure what happened on reddit in 2005.

~~~
twoodfin
A preponderance of political links, increasingly with a leftward tilt. Then
the anti-Israel posts begin. It feels like it's only a matter of time until I
see something about the U.S.S. Liberty on the hn front page.

Luckily this seems to have flagged down nicely, but I'm surprised it's not
[dead].

~~~
pedalpete
I find it interesting that you combine 'left-thinking' politics with anti-
Israeli mentality. I consider myself fairly leftist, but mostly pro-Israeli.

At the same time, this is an actual action that the church has taken, so it
isn't really inflammatorily anti-Israel. I actually find this as a creative
and open-minded method of opening the question.

I'm actually happy to see the link isn't dead. As long as HN doesn't descend
into a political focused site, and it isn't just propaganda, I appreciate
seeing as many sides and opinions of an issue as possible.

We'll never make progress if we can't get the die-hards to open their minds
just a bit.

~~~
TripleElation
I would consider you an exception. Left-wing people usually do not lean pro-
Israel in the Israeli-Palestinian conflict, and this is especially true for
the more radical Left-wing Israelis.

I share you worry about extremist die-hards, which is exactly what's troubling
me about that link. Here you have a link to a blog called "The Electronic
Intifada" which claims that an ambassador getting to be on the panel and plead
Israel's case is "a concession to Apartheid supporters". This is propaganda,
plain and simple. No peace or understanding will come of it.

